# Winning Edge Tools



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

Hello



Can anyone tell me what the winning edge multi-tool can be used for besides a wheel press and a gear puller? I already have a pretty nice wheel press, a pretty nice wheel puller, and a pretty nice gear puller. What I need is a way to press gears on. Should I go for the RTHO gear press ($34) or the winning edge multi-tool ($60). Or should I go for the SCM blueprint pack ($45). 



http://members.aol.com/rthoracing/index.html



http://www.slotcartools.com/pack.htm





Also, anyone have any favorites vendors for getting rear hubs for JLTO/Tjets? I see Rabbit Racing has rear hubs for about a dollar a pair (seems like a screaming deal). I also see JW has double flange rears for about $2.50. Any other good deals?



http://www.rabbitracing.com/Wheel_Axles.html





Finally, I got around to buying some drill blanks to use as replacement axles. I bought 36 inch lengths and used a cut off wheel and dremel to cut them to size. The cut off wheel is a bit sloppy, if I were a perfectionist I would have ground the ends on a grinder (which I don't have) but they still work fine. I bought wire size 52 and 1/16. They work fine for T-Jet chassis but they're not quite big enough to clean up the slop in JLTOs. This time I ordered wire sizes 49, 50 and 51. The people I ordered from don't have a problem with small orders. 



http://www.wthutch.com/hssblanks/


----------

